# Pool Table Layout



## Mhdcole (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi all -

Casual lgb collector who decided it was time to get my trains off the display rack in my office. I took some scrap particle board and pieced together a 4.5' by 9' table, , laid down some fabric over our seldom used pool table, and got to work coming up with a switching layout. 

I left it up over Christmas and had a great time messing around with it. I have three locos; Grizzley Flats, LGB auto switching loco(which I highly recommend) , and the blue dual directional lgb. I only used my field rr cars although I brought out some of my 40' cars for the photo. I have 6 switches - three are electric - and an auto uncoupler in the far side when the auto switcher can't be used. 

I have put everything away for the year but am already planning what I might like to do differently next year. 

Mostly I am looking for suggestions on what type of ground cover I should use - paint - texture - ballast - etc - so many of the layouts on here have motivated me - 

Thanks


----------



## Mhdcole (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

That is an amazing railroad for such a small area.

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cool layout, looks like fun. 

Perhaps some green indoor/outdoor carpet under the track for 'grass' and also to deaden the sound a bit. 
You could add some chicken grit 'ballast' around the ties/sleepers just for looks. 

Happy Rails 
John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If this is a semi-permanant set-up, Hmmmm. My mind boggles at the options.

Scenery like ballast, chicken grit, kitty litter or otherwise, can be extremely messy if not glued down (same with ground cove), unfortunately that requires fastening the track down permanently.

Now if you want the track to be removable I would suggest using different colors of paint to designate the different scenery aspects, like grey for ballast, grey or black for roadway, green for grass, dark green for shrubbery. 

I used this on a O tinplate layout, it works quite well and is very simple to work with.


----------

